# Rabbit Died (Snowy)



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi,

One of our childrens Rabbits (Snowy) died last night (Old age) she was 4 to 5 years old I think.
I've just found her,I haven't told the children yet :roll: 

I know its only a Rabbit but its not a good start to the new year :!: 

Phil.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh dear, as you say it's not a good start for the children.  Sorry to hear of Snowy's demise and I hope they're not too upset. Maybe they can think of it as having happened last night and being a not very good ending to 2009.

Viv


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

4-5 years old age? What type was it? We expected ours to live around 6 but one lasted till 11!!! The oldest the missus had ever known (vet nurse so had seen a few). Sadly PTS as she was starting to suffer over the last few days 

Ours had an easy life though - they had an extension for themselves!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I believe it was a lop eared (Dutch) not sure & it may of been 5/6 years old she was well looked after though.
I just thought I'd announce it on here (Pets & children) :roll: and The New year.
A week ago Today it was Christmas day :!:


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Ours were dwarf cross which tend to last longer that single breeds. Also the bigger they are the shorter lives. 5-8 is about right.
Poor missus had to PTS a bunny yesterday 
On the bright side at least nature decided and if it was okay the day before it probably didn't suffer.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

sorry to hear about Snowy,
my son had a lop eared dwarf rabbit and he found her (Dora) dead last year, they told Jessica that she had escaped she still thinks that Dora is living in the woods with some new friends and maybe a family of little bunny's

I hope your children are okay whatever you tell them 

Anne


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Anne,
I've told them now,They cried (The children) & the wife and I dug a Hole, all over now :roll: 


Phil


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

RIP Snowy.

At least Snowy was well loved and had a good life. Very upseting for the children though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Phil.
We seem to have a lovely great pet brown rabbit adopt our garden.
Trouble is all attempts to catch it have failed and if it keeps eating my wife's plants and the chicken food I will be forced to end it's days prematurely.

We think it might have escaped from a neighbours enclosure a while ago as he breeds them for eating.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Such a loss will cause upset - sadly that is part of the cost of keeping pets, but it is also a very important lesson that we all have to learn.  

I hope that time will gradually reduce their upset - they will always remember Snowy but with time all of those memories will be the positive ones and not the "Oh is it my turn to clean the hutch out again!" type memories that exist. :? 

But as you say, not a good start to 2010 - although the sad event may have been the finale of 2009. :? 

Best wishes to all,  

Dave


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear about snowy!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Always a sad time when we lose a pet. Hope the youngsters are ok.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank goodness I misread your post, I thought it said: Rabbit died (Slowly).

Sorry to hear that, hope the children are ok. I still remember when my pet rabbit died when I was a little girl. My parents came up with some story, which even back then, I was suspicious of, so I think it's best to tell them the truth.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sorry about the wee bunny always sad to lose a pet.
I remember when ours died, name of Sooty, my mum phoned me at work to ask me to come home as she 'thought' the rabbit had died. On asking why, she said well its really cold and stiff and hasn't moved for hours, she had brought the wee soul into the downstairs toilet from his hutch outside as he looked cold! The reality was that rigor mortis had set in..............................
Anyway am sure the kids will be fine after a wee while.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Please come and take this lovely great rabbit as it's eating all the chicken feed and they have stopped laying.

Ray.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your rabbit, there's never a good time is there.  

We have got a lop eared lion mained fella who is about 8 years old now. He seems quite healthy at the moment, so fingers crossed he's got a little while yet.

steve


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Please come and take this lovely great rabbit as it's eating all the chicken feed and they have stopped laying.
> 
> Ray.


Woweee thats Rabbitzilla!!!!!!!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats what chicken feed does Carol.

Everyone else says put him in the pot but how can you?

Ray.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Thats what chicken feed does Carol.
> 
> Everyone else says put him in the pot but how can you?
> 
> Ray.


Oooooh nooooo Ray, don't eat him he is lovely in a big kind of way. Does he have a name?? Or is he a wild bunny?


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O Jeez That looks a big Rabbit, Ray.


No There's never a goodtime to lose a pet when you have Children,steve.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Odd really Carol.
We fleetingly saw this wild bunny zooming about at a distance. But since he found the chooks food he has become almost tame to within a couple of feet.
We asked all the neighbours if they had lost one and apart from an escaped baby some weeks ago from a neighbour who breeds them to eat, no one knows where it's come from.

It seems to dominate the chooks and consume lots of food so it must go one way or another.

Ray.


----------

